# Who's going to confuzzled next year from Northants / east midlands area?



## Fruitloop (Aug 22, 2012)

Hidy guys and girls hope you're all well =D

Having heard from my twin what fun confuzzled was this year ( he has a tail not a fursuit yet but working towards it whilst I'm going to be sorting out a flying fox fursuit character name being fruitloop becuase I am one LOL)

Is there anyone going from the East Midlands area next year?

Just wondering as it'll be my 1st con and I don't think my twin will be going next year and thought hey why not ask who else is going can't be any harm =)

If you also know if any of the local B&B's are any good let me know please =)


----------



## Proton (Sep 16, 2012)

i had no idea there were cons in the UK.. i shall investigate.


----------

